# NVQ level 3 equivillent to how many years of education????????



## m field (Jan 27, 2010)

Just me again confused with the N.V.Q thing argh!! I have completed 2 different N.V.Q's at level 3 and an N.V.Q. at level 2. over the last 13 years. When i was younger i attended day release to college weekly. But then the level 3's were completed in the work place with an assessor visiting me and done mostly evening and weekends as i worked full time. Just not sure how many years this would add up to??????? Any help would be much appreciated.

Not sure what level an NVQ level 3 is equal too???

Thanks again
Maria


----------



## Lottienpaul (Mar 21, 2010)

How many years did it take of studying to complete i.e what was the length of the course? That would be your answer.....wether you did level 1, 2 or 3 it is the time it took you to study that they are interested in.


----------

